# Aviso de alarma a distancia



## kentuckyuser (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola. nesesito ayuda pues el tema es que tengo el coche en la calle y cuando salta la alarma no se escucha dentro de casa... el coche siempre suele estar a unos 50 metros como maximo. El problema es que en su dia modifique un juguete para que me avisara pero no llega tan lejos.. lo que *QU*iero es hacer que cuando salte la alarma me pite en casa un chivato que funcione por RF... y si puede se lo bastante pequeño para que sea portatil pues mejor..


----------



## kentuckyuser (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok Cacho.. ese se me escapo...
Nadie me puede ayudar... o decirme de algun tema que me pueda interesar?? estube buscando y no encontre nada...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

Lo más simple que se me ocurre es que busques por los emisores de radio más chicos. Una vez que tengas el emisor (los hay bastante chiquititos) el resto es poner un receptor para oir cuando suene.

Un relé debe activar la sirena, así que de ahí podrás controlar otro que encienda el transmisor (o reemplazar el existente por uno con un contacto más).

Saludos


----------



## davidcr85 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola amigo... me interesa mucho el proyecto pues yo tengo exactamente el mismo problema aunque ahora por fin estoy guardando el coche en un garage apenas hace unas semanas lo dejaba toda la noche fuera y quería saber de algun circuito RF que tenga al menos 1W de salida para q pueda activar alguna alarma dentro de mi casa, una idea que se me ocurre es intentar aprovechar un circuito de esos que vienen en los carritos de juguete a control remoto generalmente a 27Mhz pero si es posible conseguir en otra frecuencia mejor, lo malo es que la potencia de alcance que tiene es muy poca pero al menos podrias empezar por ahii y ver si se puede aumentar un poco la fuerza de transmisión.

 suerte y continua buscando algo se tiene que poder hacer..


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 18, 2010)

Vienen unas alarmas que al activarse avisan al llavero, la que yo vi era para una moto. 

Cuando se activa la alarma, el llavero hace lo siguiente: Prende la luz del visor, emite un sonido, y además vibra (Muy bueno si estamos en un lugar con mucho ruido).

NO estoy seguro, pero calculo que vienen para auto también. El precio para la alarma de la moto, hablamos de uno o dos años atrás era de 400 a 500 pesos argentinos.

Un amigo la compro en Mercadolibre, y tenía muy buen alcance, al aire libre pasaba los 50 metros.

No recuerdo la marca.. Googleen un poco, seguro van a encontrar.

Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Yo me estiraria con el proyecto y lo haria via sms.. ya que si justo el dia que lo dejas a una cuadra te pasa algo... creo que hay en el foro post al respecto..


----------



## kentuckyuser (Mar 18, 2010)

Aver el tema es que yo ahora mismo tengo istalado un emisor de un juguete pero no tiene suficiente fuerza. 
Es de 27mhz podria ponerle algun amplificador??
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Se puede amplificar o poner algo comercial que ya venga amplificado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Ponerle un telefonito que te llame al tuyo que siempre lo llevás en el bolsillo


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 18, 2010)

la idea de DOSMETROS, me parece buena ya que puedes poner un celular de esos barato para que al activarse la alarma te llame ( tendras gran alcance ), haces un circuito con el  integrado 555 para que cierre circuito en la tecla send y luego la deje abierto simulando la presionada del boton send

saludos


----------



## kentuckyuser (Mar 18, 2010)

la verda que me gusta bastante la idea pero yo el 555 la verda no lo controlo mucho nunca lo e usado...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 18, 2010)

averigua por modulitos wen shing y los coder decoder ht12 tenes dos modelos de codificadores y dos modelos de decodificadores


----------



## ksz (Mar 21, 2010)

mi primer post el el foro...
hola, como lo dijo el brujo, estirarse con el proyecto es buena opcion.
yo estaba planeando algo parecido pero con un microc. y un modem gprs...
eso si, tengo problemas de ignorancia en cuanto a la programacion de las interrupciones externas en lenguaje C. si alquien sabe, le agradeceria mucho la ayuda.

saludos y gracias !


----------



## kentuckyuser (Mar 22, 2010)

bueno pues e puesto un rele en la tecla Nº1 donde e puesto mi numero y cuando salta la alarma se cierra el rele y es como si la tecla Nº1 estubiera pulsada y funciona.. pero el problema esta que cuando activo manda un pulso y cuando la desactivo manda dos pulsos.. por lo *QUE* aparece en la pantalla 111... y ya en caso de saltar la alarma no llama ya que hay un 1 marcado... sabeis de algun circuito que ignore los pulsos?? y solo m*E* cierre el rele en caso de que fuera continuo?


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 22, 2010)

si te decidistes por usar un celular para que te avise cuando se activa la alarma te aconsejo es te circuito funciona con un ci 555 es facil de construir, o si quieres lo puedes mandar a ser.

Este relay está activado el tiempo que deseamos segundos o minutos
 otra cosa es mejor que utilices la tecla send solo marca el munero que te va a llamar la alarma y luego conectas los terminales de la tecla send al relet del circuito y asi no tendras problena al desactivar la alarma (solo te volvera amarcar y tendras que rechazar la llamada es todo)

saludos


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

Por 10€ tienes un conjunto emisor/receptor en 315 MHz:
http://www.coolcomponents.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=186
Solo tienes que meterle una señal de 1 o 2 KHz de un oscilador con un 555 al emisor, y en el receptor un pequeño transistor y a un altavoz, o pruebas diréctamente al altavoz, igual tiene señal suficiente.
Tendrás que ponerle antena externa para darle alcance.


----------



## germanmunozs (Sep 12, 2011)

este tutorial os podria servir 
espero que os guste


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

german ese video  lo has hecho tu?


----------



## germanmunozs (Sep 12, 2011)

sii, tengo mas pero el ultimo que he subido es este 
porqué,te gusta??


----------



## retrofit (Sep 12, 2011)

kentuckyuser dijo:


> Ok Cacho.. ese se me escapo...
> Nadie me puede ayudar... o decirme de algun tema que me pueda interesar?? estube buscando y no encontre nada...



Busca con google... 433mhz 
Hay mucha información...P.E.
En...
http://rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm

Tienes mucha información e ideas de diseño.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Si me gusta esta muy bien el video me voy hacer una alarma como la tuya, una cosilla la alarma no salta hasta que el iman pasa por los 3 reed switch? y aproximadamente cuanto cuesta montar la alarma? sin contar los tlfns moviles?

Gracias German 

Saludos!


----------



## kentuckyuser (Sep 15, 2011)

Los 3 swich que función tienen? pulsar 3 veces la tecla send?? Yo al final realice este mismo trabajo pero lo hice con la tecla número 1 en la que guarde previamente mi móvil. Además soldé también en el mismo relé la tecla C en los contactos NC para que borrara el 1 y quedara la pantalla de inicio.
Esta muy bien explicado enhorabuena por ese video


----------



## germanmunozs (Sep 16, 2011)

cuestan unos 4 euros el relé (de 2 circuitos) y 2 o 3 contarctos reed,que son 1 euro aproximadamente cada uno.

los 3 swich pulsar 3 veces el boton send,o descolgar,como lo quieras llamar 

me algro que os guste. 

2 o 3 contacto reed dependiendo de la puerta.
si consigues que con dos,al abrir la puerta llame por telefono,pues 2,sino 3


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 19, 2011)

ok gracias german!!


----------

